# διαφορά ανάμεσα σε «όπου» και «που» για τοπική αναφορά



## διαφορετικός

Ποια είναι η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε «όπου» και «που» για τοπική αναφορά;

Σε ποιες εκφράσεις υπάρχει διαφορά (σημασίας) ή λάθος αν αντικαθίσταται το ένα με το άλλο;
Παραδείγματα:

Άφησέ το όπου / που θέλεις.
Δεν ξέρω που / όπου βρίσκεται.
Πάμε στο μέρος που / όπου βρίσκεται.
Αυτό είναι το μέρος όπου / που βάζω τα σκουπίδια.

Το βλέπω παντού όπου / που βρίσκεται.


----------



## exei simasia?

Καλησπέρα.

Η διαφορά ειναι ότι με το "όπου" εννοούμε "οπουδήποτε" ή "εκεί που".
"Άφησέ το όπου (οπουδήποτε - εκεί που) θέλεις."
το "Δεν ξέρω που βρίσκεται" είναι λάθος.
Ή απαντάς "Δεν ξέρω πού βρίσκεται." ή "Δεν ξέρω, όπου(εκεί που) βρίσκεται..."(αν και πάλι ακούγεται λίγο περίεργο)
"Αυτό είναι το μέρος όπου(εκεί που) βάζω τα σκουπίδια."
"Το βλέπω παντού όπου(οπουδήποτε) βρίσκεται."

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Καλημέρα, exei simasia?, ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Την έχω καταλάβει σωστά σύμφωνα με την εξής ερμηνεία της;

Το «που» είναι λάθος σε όλες τις προτάσεις, εκτός αν συνοδεύεται από «εκεί» («εκεί που»).
Το «που» το ίδιο δεν αναφέρεται σε τόπο, αντίθετα με το «πού» (ερωτηματικό επίρρημα). 

Στη δεύτερη πρόταση (από τα παραδείγματά μου) το «πού» (όχι «που») ταιριάζει καλύτερα.
Στις άλλες προτάσσεις το «όπου» είναι η σωστή λέξη, όχι το «που» (μόνο).


----------



## uress

διαφορετικός said:


> Στη δεύτερη πρόταση (από τα παραδείγματά μου) το «πού» (όχι «που») ταιριάζει καλύτερα.


Με _οπου _εχει και κομμα, το προσεξες; Δεν ειναι απαραιτητα μια προταση. Βορεις και να τη χωρισεις: _Που βλεπει τωρα τηλεοραση αυτος; -  Δεν ξέρω. Οπου βρίσκεται..._


διαφορετικός said:


> Το «που» το ίδιο δεν αναφέρεται σε τόπο, αντίθετα με το «πού» (ερωτηματικό επίρρημα).


Και τοτε το _που _στο _εκει που_ σε τι αναφερεται κατα τη γνωμη σου;


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλια, uress.



uress said:


> Με _οπου _εχει και κομμα, το προσεξες;


Ναι, είναι δυνατό να κατασκευαστεί τέτοια πρόταση, με κόμμα, το κατάλαβα. Αλλά, όπως έγραψε exei simasia?, έχει μάλλον περίεργη σημασία.



uress said:


> Και τοτε το _που _στο _εκει που_ σε τι αναφερεται κατα τη γνωμη σου;


Αν θες, αναφέρεται σε τόπο. Εννόησα ότι «εκεί που» αναφέρεται σε τόπο, ώμος όχι το «που» το ίδιο (μόνο).

Υποθέτω ότι θα έπρεπε να είχα γράψει «το «που» μόνο του» αντί για «το «που» το ίδιο».


----------



## uress

Περιεργη δεν ειναι και τοσο πολυ μονο που σπανια χρησιμοποιουμε τετοια προταση.

Κχμ... Εισαι σιγουρος; 
Και τοτε στο "Οταν ο Κωστας εφτασε _εκει που βρισκεται τωρα σκεφθηκε πως...._" τι ειναι αυτο το που;


----------



## διαφορετικός

uress said:


> Κχμ... Εισαι σιγουρος;
> Και τοτε στο "Οταν ο Κωστας εφτασε _εκει που βρισκεται τωρα σκεφθηκε πως...._" τι ειναι αυτο το που;


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, αλλά βλέπω ότι επίσης σε αυτό το παράδειγμα το «που» παρουσιάζεται συνδυασμένο με το «εκεί» και υποθέτω ότι χωρίς το «εκεί» αυτή η πρόταση ή αυτό το «που» δε θα είχα σημασία.


----------



## uress

Μα αυτο δεν εχει και μεγαλη σημασια αφου το εκει δε χρειαζεται καθολου για να χρησιμοποιησεις το που...
Π.χ. Ο Κωστας πηγε στο παρκο/στην πολη/στο μαγαζι/κλπ *που *βρισκεται ακομα και τωρα. 
Ναι, το οπου ειναι πιο ωραιο αλλα πολλες φορες ακους και το που.


----------



## διαφορετικός

uress said:


> Π.χ. Ο Κωστας πηγε στο παρκο/στην πολη/στο μαγαζι/κλπ *που *βρισκεται ακομα και τωρα.


Ενδιαφέρον. Δηλαδή αυτή η χρήση του «που» αντί του «όπου» επιτρέπεται όταν αναφέρεται στο τόπο ενός ουσιαστικού ή μιας αντωνυμίας στους οποίους αναφέρεται το «που», συντακτικά;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Ποια είναι η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε «όπου» και «που» για τοπική αναφορά;
> 
> Σε ποιες εκφράσεις υπάρχει διαφορά (σημασίας) ή λάθος αν αντικατασταθεί το ένα με το άλλο;
> Παραδείγματα:
> 
> Άφησέ το όπου / που θέλεις.
> Δεν ξέρω που / όπου βρίσκεται.
> Πάμε στο μέρος που / όπου βρίσκεται.
> Αυτό είναι το μέρος όπου / που βάζω τα σκουπίδια.
> 
> Το βλέπω παντού όπου / που βρίσκεται.


Ίσως ορισμένα έχουν απαντηθεί και από άλλους.

Άφησέ το όπου θέλεις.   -- Άφησέ το που θέλεις. 

Δεν ξέρω πού βρίσκεται. (εδώ το «πού» είναι ερωτηματικό, εισάγει δηλ. δευτερεύουσα πλάγια ερωτηματική πρόταση) --                                                Δεν ξέρω όπου βρίσκεται.

Πάμε στο μέρος που / όπου βρίσκεται. 

Αυτό είναι το μέρος όπου / που βάζω τα σκουπίδια. 

Το βλέπω παντού(,) όπου (κι αν) βρίσκεται.
Για την περίπτωση όπου το ένα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί στη θέση του άλλου: Το «που» χρησιμοποιείται συχνότερα στον καθημερινό λόγο, ενώ το «όπου» όταν θέλουμε να διατυπώσουμε λόγο πιο επίσημο.


----------



## uress

μιας αντωνυμίας;;; Τι εννοεις; *Δε βγαζω νοημα και δεν ειμαι σε κατασταση να μαντεψω και κατι  Αν θες πες το στα γερμανικα για να καταλαβω τι ηθελες να πεις.

Ξερεις ομως οτι το που προερχεται απο το οπου;

Αλλα κοιτα και το wo που ως ςυνδεμος εχει και αυτο μερικες σημασιες: Jetzt, wo wir... Da, wo wir... In Halle, wo wir... κλπ.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Perseas.


Perseas said:


> Πάμε στο μέρος που βρίσκεται. (καθημερινός λόγος κυρίως) -- Πάμε στο μέρος όπου βρίσκεται. (πιο επίσημος λόγος)
> 
> Αυτό είναι το μέρος όπου / που βάζω τα σκουπίδια. (Ισχύει ό,τι έγραψα και για το προηγούμενο)


Ο χρήστης "exei simasia?" δεν ανέφερε ότι το «που» επιτρέπεται εδώ. Λοιπόν σκέφτηκα ότι είναι λάθος.



uress said:


> μιας *αντωνυμία*ς;;; Τι εννοεις;


Για παράδειγμα:
Σε ποιο πάρκο πήγε ο Κώστας; Σε *αυτό* που / όπου βρίσκεται ακόμα και τώρα.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Για παράδειγμα:
> Σε ποιο πάρκο πήγε ο Κώστας; Σε *αυτό* που / όπου βρίσκεται ακόμα και τώρα.


_Σε ποιο πάρκο πήγε ο Κώστας; *Σε* *αυτό* που βρίσκεται ακόμα και τώρα.
_
Εδώ το «που» χρησιμοποιείται στη θέση του «Σε αυτό», όχι μόνο στη θέση του «αυτό».
...in dem (Park), wo ...
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το «όπου».


----------



## uress

που = το οποιο  ...  =/=  ...   που = στο οποιο


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Εδώ το «που» αναφέρεται στο «Σε αυτό», όχι μόνο στο «αυτό».





uress said:


> που = το οποιο =/= που = στο οποιο


Εντάξει ... δηλαδή το «που» αντί του «όπου» επιτρέπεται αν επιτρέπεται να το αντικατασταθεί με «στο(ν)/στην οποίο/α» ... ;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Εντάξει ... δηλαδή το «που» αντί του «όπου» επιτρέπεται αν επιτρέπεται να το αντικατασταθεί με «στο(ν)/στην οποίο/α» ... ;


Όταν με το «στο(ν)/στην οποίο/α» δηλώνεται τόπος:  πιστεύω ότι μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε στη θέση του είτε το «όπου» είτε το «που». Με τον περιορισμό βέβαια που ανέφερα στο #10.

Στο χωριό μου υπάρχει ένας λόφος στον οποίο ανέβαινα, όταν ήμουν παιδί.
Στο χωριό μου υπάρχει ένας λόφος όπου ανέβαινα, όταν ήμουν παιδί.
Στο χωριό μου υπάρχει ένας λόφος που ανέβαινα, όταν ήμουν παιδί.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ, Perseas.



Perseas said:


> Με τον περιορισμό βέβαια που ανέφερα στο #10.


Βέβαια, το «που» είναι λιγότερο επίσημο.

Το δημιούργησα το θέμα αυτό γιατί από τη μια τα γερμανικά-ελληνικά λεξικά μεταφράσουν «wo» με «ό(που)», αλλά για τη λέξη «που» δε βρήκα άμεσο τοπικό αναφορικό ορισμό εδώ: Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής
Πιθανώς το «που = στο(ν)/στην οποίο/α», που μπορεί να εννοεί «όπου», ορίζεται από «ισοδυναμεί με εμπρόθετο» («που 2», «1.»).


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Πιθανώς το «που = στο(ν)/στην οποίο/α», που μπορεί να εννοεί «όπου», ορίζεται από «ισοδυναμεί με εμπρόθετο» («που 2», «1.»).


Ναι, «ισοδυναμεί με εμπρόθετο» σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει τον εμπρόθετο προσδιορισμό.
Βέβαια εμπρόθετος δεν είναι μόνο το «στον οποίο», αλλά και «για τον οποίο», «με τον οποίο», «από τον οποίο» ...Π.χ.
_Ο τρόπος που (= με τον οποίο) ντυνόταν απέπνεε αρχοντιά._(Φυσικά το αναφορικό εδώ δεν δηλώνει τόπο. Το θέμα του νήματος είναι η «τοπική αναφορά»)

Για πιο επίσημο λόγο αλλά και για να ακριβολογούμε, καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιούμε τον εμπρόθετο. Π.χ.
_Aυτό είναι το κατάστημα_ που_ ψωνίζω: _εδώ το «που» μπορεί να σημαίνει και  «στο οποίο» (= όπου) και «από το οποίο».


----------



## uress

Σε 50 χρονια θα βρεις ηδη κι αυτο το που στο Τριανταφυλλιδη, μπορει και νωριτερα κιολας


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ ξανά, Perseas.


----------



## διαφορετικός

uress said:


> Σε 50 χρονια θα βρεις ηδη κι αυτο το που στο Τριανταφυλλιδη, μπορει και νωριτερα κιολας


Νομίζεις ότι είναι απαρχαιωμένος;


----------



## uress

Οχι. Επισημο μονο οπως καθε επισημο λεξικο.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Αλλά στην περίπτωση αυτή φαίνεται να μην υπάρχει αντίθεση με καθημερινό λόγο. Όλα είναι εξηγημένα, έστω και με κύκλοι, δεν είναι έτσι;


----------



## uress

Μερικοι λενε, ακομα και σημερα, οτι "δεν επιτρεπεται", "ειναι λαθος" να πεις που στη θεση του οπου...


----------



## Perseas

uress said:


> Μερικοι λενε, ακομα και σημερα, οτι "δεν επιτρεπεται", "ειναι λαθος" να πεις που στη θεση του οπου...


Εξαρτάται, δεν είναι λάθος π.χ. να πεις «στην πόλη που μεγάλωσα...». 
Είναι όμως λάθος να πεις «Άφησέ το που θέλεις» #1
Γενικά όμως ενδείκνυται η χρήση του «όπου» σε ορισμένα είδη του γραπτού λόγου, όπου το ύφος πρέπει να είναι πιο επίσημο.


----------



## uress

Αλλο λεω εγω: μερικοι δεν ανεχονται οτι η γλωσσα εχει αλλαξει και τωρα σε μερικες περιπτωσεις λεμε και που κι ομως ειμαστε μια χαρα, ουτε πεθαινουμε αμεσως λεγοντας τετοιο φρικτο πραμα  Αυτοι οι υπερσυντηρητικοι δε θελουν να το ακουσουν ΠΟΤΕ, ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ. Κι αυτην τη νοοτροπια τη θεωρω μεγαλο σφαλμα: η γλωσσα ζει, αλλαζει, κι οσο κανει ετσι ειναι και μια χαρα. Ολες οι γλωσσες ετσι ειναι. Ακομα και οι αρχαιεσ γιατι αλλαζει η ερμηνεια πολλες φορες.


----------



## Perseas

ΟΚ, uress, κατάλαβα και γενικά συμφωνώ. 
Πάντως, για να μην θεωρηθεί ότι εισάγω καινά δαιμόνια λέγοντας ότι το «που» μπορεί σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις (όχι πάντα) να αντικαταστήσει το «όπου», αυτό αναφέρεται και στα σχολικά βιβλία. Ειναι δηλαδή ό,τι πιο επίσημο.


----------



## uress

Και ξερεις γιατι; Γιατι τα σχολικα γραφονται απο τους _αλλους _μερικους


----------



## Perseas

uress said:


> Και ξερεις γιατι; Γιατι τα σχολικα γραφονται απο τους _αλλους _μερικους


Είναι όμως μία βάση, ένα σταθερό σημείο αναφοράς και για τους Έλληνες και για τους ξένους και εν τέλει αντιπροσωπεύουν αυτό που λέμε στα αγγλικά "standard". Κι εγώ μπορεί σε κάποια θέματα να έχω άλλες απόψεις από αυτές που εκφράζονται στα σχολικά βιβλία, αλλά δεν θα τις διδάξω σαν να είναι οι επίσημες.


----------

